# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  KONTRATAT E PUNES NE KOSOVE (sipas ligjit te ri, nga Janari 2011)

## Apeiron

*KONTRATAT E PUNËS NË KOSOVË (Sipas ligjit të ri, nga Janari 2011)*

Kontratat e punës qe lidhen nga Janari 2011 duhet te bëhen sipas ligjit te ri te punës 03/L-212 te RKS.

Ky ligjit duket se është me i favorshëm për Bizneset, por sipas aspekteve te ekonomisë joformale te Kosovës ky ligj jep shpresa se gjerat dalëngadalë do te bien ne kanalin e vet te ekonomisë se rregullt.
Ne Kosove shume biznese e kompani nuk janë te lidhur me punonjësit e  tyre me kontrata pune por vetëm me marrëveshje gojore kjo ne Kosove ka funksionuar deri tani pasi kultura e besimit ne fjale tek ne Shqiptaret ne Kosove është e larte (këtu kanuni ka bere punën e vet, dhe traditat shekullore te besës se fjalës etj). 
Por me këtë ligj me sa duket Qeveria e Kosovës e ka një qellim me vete: 

_a) Qe ta rrisë shume numrin e bizneseve qe lidhin kontrata pune me punëtoret e tyre.
b) Kur te arrihet kjo d.m.th, luftohet shume informaliteti i ekonomisë ne Kosove
c) Rritje te hyrave buxhetore nga Tatimi ne page
d) Stabilizimin e gjendjes juridike te punëtorëve ne Kosove
e) Kalimin e krizave afatshkurta te bizneseve dhe ekonomisë ne Kosove pasi ky ligj i favorizon bizneset ne Kosove si p.sh një kompani nëse dëshiron shume lehte mundet qe ta largon një punëtor nga puna duke u thirre ne Kontrate.
f) Ta rrisë mirëqenien sociale dhe humane, ta stabilizoje orarin e punës ne Kosove.
g) Te joshe investitorët e huaj te investojnë ne Kosove pasi ka disa joshje
-Papunësia e madhe (do te thotë, te zgjedhësh punëtorë dhe nuk ankohen shumë për kushte ne pune por për mbijetese ne vendin e punës sepse i duhet qe ta ushqeje familjen)
- Niveli i pagës min është ne Kosove 170Eur (mesatare afer 200Eur)
- Te mund ti largosh me lehte punëtorët nga puna (sipas ketij ligji), etj._

Te diskutojme reth kesaj teme kush deshiron..

----------


## javan

> *KONTRATAT E PUNËS NË KOSOVË (Sipas ligjit të ri, nga Janari 2011)*
> 
> Kontratat e punës qe lidhen nga Janari 2011 duhet te bëhen sipas ligjit te ri te punës 03/L-212 te RKS.
> 
> Ky ligjit duket se është me i favorshëm për Bizneset, por sipas aspekteve te ekonomisë joformale te Kosovës ky ligj jep shpresa se gjerat dalëngadalë do te bien ne kanalin e vet te ekonomisë se rregullt.
> Ne Kosove shume biznese e kompani nuk janë te lidhur me punonjësit e  tyre me kontrata pune por vetëm me marrëveshje gojore kjo ne Kosove ka funksionuar deri tani pasi kultura e besimit ne fjale tek ne Shqiptaret ne Kosove është e larte (këtu kanuni ka bere punën e vet, dhe traditat shekullore te besës se fjalës etj). 
> Por me këtë ligj me sa duket Qeveria e Kosovës e ka një qellim me vete: 
> 
> _a) Qe ta rrisë shume numrin e bizneseve qe lidhin kontrata pune me punëtoret e tyre.
> ...


Edhe Amerika ka kanun keshtu? As aty nuk ka kontrata pune dhe marreveshja eshte me "will", domethene qe punesohesh dhe iken ose te lene te shkosh kur te deshirojne. 

Ndersa Europa ka kontrata.


Dallimi qendron ne faktin se punetori me kontrate ka paqe ne mendje se nuk do ta perzene kur t'u teket ose kur te keqesohne kushtet. Por nga ana tjeter, punetori ne Amerike jep maksimalen dhe nuk rresht se perparuari me qellim qe te mbaje vendin e punes. 

Prblemi qendron: Cfare i duhet Kosoves me se shumti ne kete moment?

----------


## Apeiron

> Edhe Amerika ka kanun keshtu? As aty nuk ka kontrata pune dhe marreveshja eshte me "will", domethene qe punesohesh dhe iken ose te lene te shkosh kur te deshirojne. 
> 
> Ndersa Europa ka kontrata.
> 
> 
> Dallimi qendron ne faktin se punetori me kontrate ka paqe ne mendje se nuk do ta perzene kur t'u teket ose kur te keqesohne kushtet. Por nga ana tjeter, punetori ne Amerike jep maksimalen dhe nuk rresht se perparuari me qellim qe te mbaje vendin e punes. 
> 
> Prblemi qendron: Cfare i duhet Kosoves me se shumti ne kete moment?



*javan*, Faleminderit për postimin qe ke bere duke u mbështetur ne diskutime krahasuese, dhe për shpjegimin e mënyrave te punësimit ne Amerike qe unë për vete nuk di mënyra te punësimit te shteteve tjera përpos te Kosovës, kështu qe nëse dikush ka njohuri rreth kësaj teme le te poston këtu mënyrat e punësimit ne shtete tjera si p.sh ne Shqipëri si rregullohet me ligj kjo puna e punësimit. 

Për atë se, Cfare i duhet Kosovës me se shumti ne ketë moment? unë do te kisha thëne se mua fare nuk me pëlqejnë kontratat e punës pasi unë vet punoj ne një biznes ku përpiloj&mbikëqyri deri 70 kontrata pune ne vit dhe me duket puna me mërzitshme pasi duhet shumë te parashikosh dhe ta masësh riskun e kompanisë, por me interesantja qe kam vërejtur është se njerëzit nuk i kushtojnë shume vëmendje kontratave te punës.

Unë mendoj qe Kosovës ne këto momente pra nga i duhet me shume qe te përqendrohet ne zhvillimin e gjithëmbarshëm ekonomik kombëtar përmes ligjeve dhe vendimeve qe i lëshon se sa te përqendrohet shume ne kushtet dhe sigurinë vendit te punës.
Kosova do te ishte me mire qe te përqendrohet ne krijimin e vendeve te punës, ne stabilizim ekonomik personal te gjithë qytetareve qe kjo do te krijonte pavarësinë ekonomike personale dhe me ketë rritet kultura dhe vetëdijesimi i gjithëmbarshëm për shtet-formim dhe anëtarësim ne BE.

Ky ligj mu me duket se vetëm është përkthyer ne gjuhen shqipe dhe është miratuar ne Kosove pa diskutim me eksperte te ekonomisë (qe ka disa Kosova) por te them te drejtën është shume me i mire se ishte deri tani një Rregullore e UNMIK-ut ne fuqi dmth, mënyra e punës dhe kontratat e punës ishin ne Kosove nga viti 2001 deri 2011 sipas një rregullore te misionit te  kombeve te bashkuara ne Kosove.

----------


## ganimet

Nji gje di ,qe shqiptaret skan kultur pune,srepektojn as nji ligj,pra shqiptari esht vet ligji.
Klasa puntore esht e diskriminuar ne ate mas sa trajtimi ndaj ti behet si ne kohen e Spartes.
Puntori esht bujkrobi.
Faktet flasin mese miri.
Ta permend vetem nji rast ku nga djersa e puntorit kreu i trustit pensional me 12000 euro prej atit te shkretit qe mer 120eu pra shqiptaret jon qyqana te shkretan e servil .
Nga paga e puntorit ,nga djersa e tij i cili esht burimi i te ardhurave per organizaten e punes e drejtori mer 20 fishen e pages se puntorit.
Puntori mund ti lexoi ligjet e kontratat e punes por as qe mund arsyshem te pres per dit me te mira..popull kanibal edhe.
Qeveria i ka dite te gjitha kto shkelje dhe ka mbyll syt turp u qoft.
turp,turp ,turp....as qe pres nji shtet te mirfillt ligjor as mos ta endrrojn edhe per nji shekull.

----------


## Apeiron

> Nji gje di ,qe shqiptaret skan kultur pune,srepektojn as nji ligj,pra shqiptari esht vet ligji.
> Klasa puntore esht e diskriminuar ne ate mas sa trajtimi ndaj ti behet si ne kohen e Spartes.
> Puntori esht bujkrobi.
> Faktet flasin mese miri.
> Ta permend vetem nji rast ku nga djersa e puntorit kreu i trustit pensional me 12000 euro prej atit te shkretit qe mer 120eu pra shqiptaret jon qyqana te shkretan e servil .
> Nga paga e puntorit ,nga djersa e tij i cili esht burimi i te ardhurave per organizaten e punes e drejtori mer 20 fishen e pages se puntorit.
> Puntori mund ti lexoi ligjet e kontratat e punes por as qe mund arsyshem te pres per dit me te mira..popull kanibal edhe.
> Qeveria i ka dite te gjitha kto shkelje dhe ka mbyll syt turp u qoft.
> turp,turp ,turp....as qe pres nji shtet te mirfillt ligjor as mos ta endrrojn edhe per nji shekull.



*ganimet*, me shkrimin e juaj ju keni hap nje teme shume te qelluar pak a shume quajtur keshtu  "Si trajtohen puntoret ne pune dhe kushtet e tyre".
eshte shume e vertete  se puntoret ne Kosove nese flasim per sektorin privat keta jane pikeqisht skllav te punes.
Paramendojeni vetem nje gje: gjithe keto shkolla te reja, rruge te reja, objekte, rrugica e punime tjera qe shohim per qdo dite dhe a ju ka ra ndermend ndonjere se ne rrugen qe po ecni dhe qe eshte ndertuar qe dy vite puntoret  qe e kane punuar ate ende si kane marre te gjitha pagat per ate pune, apo kane punuar nga 12ore ne dite si skllav dhe jane paguar me 12euro ne dite.
Apo shkolla e ndertuar qe dy vite puntoret qe kane punuar aty ende si kane marre te gjitha pagat per ate pune apo kane punuar pa orar dhe pa kushte lementare.

Ne tash po themi ja kompanite dhe bizneset ne Kosove e kane fajin per kete por nese germojme ne gjendjen financiare dhe rentabile te bizneseve shohim se ato jane te zhytura ne borgje, ne kredi ne banka, ne huazime, marrin madje edhe para me fajde shpesh per ti paguar shpenzimet operative, shume bizneseve qe kane fituar tendere nga qeveria dhe i kryejne ato qeveria jau paguan parate per punet e kryera jo ne afatin e caktuar ne kontrate por pas nje viti e dy e tre kur te ju teket qe kjo i bie qe bozneset duhet te gjejne alternativa tjera te burimeve te parase qe te vazhdojne aktivitetin e tyre te perditshem.

Une nuk po i mbroj as qe pi favorizoj bizneset por e verteta eshte keshtu pra po dalim te SHKAKU I PROBLEMIT E QE ESHTE: QEVERIA dhe analfabetizmi i njerzve qe udheheqin me dikastere te rendesishme te shtetin te Kosoves.

Pra njerezit qe e udheheqin shtetin dhe jo vetem qeverine por shtetin nuk jane te afte ta zhvillojne ekonomine e vendit por vazhdimisht e degradojne, nuk dine qe ta parashikojne ekonomine e vendit dhe te bejne krahasime por vetem flasin me sens politik mbi ekonomine edhe ate vetem ne kohen e fushatave.
Disa njerze qe jane punesuar ne qeveri dhe ne agjensione tjera jane thejsht analfabeta dhe nuk dine asgje perpos meseleve te drenices e malisheves ne vendin e punes, kur e shkruajne nje shkrese gjithmione e kane vetem nje dok. dhe vetem i nderrojne emrin daten e ca ndryshime tjera te vogla dhe print, edhe pas dreke te shkojne te pine qaj rusi neper qajtore te Prsihtines, te voziten me gjipa X5 me pese mije euro ne xhep e me rroge mujore 250euro (qe vetm zoti e din se ku i merr ai gjitha ato para) , ti zhvatin bizneset sa te mundin, dhe ne mbremje te shkojne neper bordele te ferizajit e te prizrenit te argetohen e tju lene atyre vajzave "viktima te trafikimit" nga 100euro bakshish e te shkojne ne shpi kah mesi i nates e ju thojne grave e tyre se ishim me nje darke pune ne restorant me kolege per pune te rendesishme.
Nese nuk me beson shko shikoji vet (edhe hulumto per ta).

Pra problemi po shohet dhe u gjet: Por si te rregullohet, kush, kur, dhe qfare pasojash do te kemi ne ekonomine.

Sa per informacion FMN-ja ka parashikuar qe ne fund te 2012 dhe fillim te 2013 skenari i Greqise do te perseritet ne Kosove, qe do te kete nje krize te rende ekonomike gjithe kombetare me pasoja teper te renda dihet per kend me shume pre Fukarane jo per politikana asesi. Qeveria thjesht nuk do te kete para per ti paguar pagat e leje me punet e kryera e ne proces bizneseve.
Te them te drejten une krizen e kame pare qe ka filluar qe nga 2010 dhe po vazhdon te rritet, psh nafta sot eshte 1.25cent pra 20% me shtrejte se 2010 dhe ka shkaktuar inflacion te madh (rritje te qmimeve dhe zbehje e vleres se parase).

Zoti na ruajt shendetin se pari se tjerat ndoshta behen. me mire tja nisim ti lutemi zotit.

----------


## javan

Nuk ka lidhje mungesa e kontrates se punes me papergjesine ligjore te punemarresit. Marredhenia punemarres-punedhenes duhet rregulluar me ligj per aq kohe sa punonjesi eshte i punesuar permanent (kur them permanent, kam parasysh at "will" dmth derisa nje pale te njoftoje 2 jave ne avance se deshiron ta shkepuse kete marredhenie.)

Punedhensi duhet te raportoje numrin e punonjeve te perhershem (permanente), te paguaj nje pjese te pensionit dhe nje pjese te shpenzimeve shendetesore. Keto te dhena duhen koordinuar me taksat dhe duhet te jene te dokumentuara me qellim qe punedhenesi te mos rrise artificialisht te zbriturat nga buxheti vjetor i kompanise.

----------


## loneeagle

ketu ne amerik ke disa te drejta por nuk ka kontrat per punet e thjeshta. kontratat jane vetem per pune qe paguhen mbi 7 shifra. po me kohen qe ka ardh askush nuk pyet mjafton te gjejne pune. eshte bere teper veshtire pothuajse kudo.

----------


## chino

Si eshte kjo puna jone keshtu, s'e kemi problem te marim per siper fjalen e huaj fare. *A ka fjale shqipe "moster"????* Sa di une jo, por eshte fjale gjermane "Muster" qe nenkupton dicka si model, shembull. Me para do kisha krijuar aty per aty nje fjale te re shqipe sesa te merja persiper fjalen as shqipe as gjermanishte "moster". Keso veti kisha pritur vec tek afrikanet! 

I shava disa njerez qe e meritojne, e bera timen. 
Tani vazhdoni biseden.

----------


## ranjitdo

ku munde ta gjej ne anglisht:
Moster-Kontrate pune per kohe te caktuar dhe te pacaktuar ne RKS ?

----------


## Elonesaa

*A  mundem  me  pyt  diqkaa...????

A  eshte  e  caktuar  me  ligj.  qe  qdo  kush  qe  punon  qoft  ne  sektorin  publik  qofte  ne ate  privat  duhet  patjeter  te  kete  kontrat  pune,  sepse  e kunderta  do  konsiderohej  se  ajo  eshte  nje  pun  ilegale,  pra  nese  nuk  ka  kontrat  pune....???/

ME  duhet  shumee  nese  dikush  di  te  me  pergjigjet  ???*

----------


## Shtimjanii

> *A  mundem  me  pyt  diqkaa...????
> 
> A  eshte  e  caktuar  me  ligj.  qe  qdo  kush  qe  punon  qoft  ne  sektorin  publik  qofte  ne ate  privat  duhet  patjeter  te  kete  kontrat  pune,  sepse  e kunderta  do  konsiderohej  se  ajo  eshte  nje  pun  ilegale,  pra  nese  nuk  ka  kontrat  pune....???/
> 
> ME  duhet  shumee  nese  dikush  di  te  me  pergjigjet  ???*


Me ligj ashtu parashihet ,por ne Kosov ligjet mbesin vetem ne leter ,ligji i punes zbatohet vetem ne sektorin publik ndersa ne privat ska ligje per puntorin ai trajtohet si kafsha ,dhe nuk ka shpres qe do zbatohet as ne te ardhmen pasi gjith pushtetaret njerzit me pozita te larta qe ekzistojn sot jan te korruptun deri ne fyt ,andaj edhe per nja 20 vite nuk ka shpresa ,vetem nese merr pushtetin ndonje diktator mund te ndryshoj kete gjendje

----------


## Elonesaa

> Me ligj ashtu parashihet ,por ne Kosov ligjet mbesin vetem ne leter ,ligji i punes zbatohet vetem ne sektorin publik ndersa ne privat ska ligje per puntorin ai trajtohet si kafsha ,dhe nuk ka shpres qe do zbatohet as ne te ardhmen pasi gjith pushtetaret njerzit me pozita te larta qe ekzistojn sot jan te korruptun deri ne fyt ,andaj edhe per nja 20 vite nuk ka shpresa ,vetem nese merr pushtetin ndonje diktator mund te ndryshoj kete gjendje


Oooo  flm  shumee  se  e  kam  kete qeshtje  shume  te  rendesishmee  faleminderitt  per  ndihmesenn   :buzeqeshje:

----------

